

The Unquiet Slumbers of the Apollo Moonwalkers - waterlesscloud
http://www.americaspace.com/?p=84406

======
ChristianGeek
I've slept in a sensory deprivation tank several times. It's pretty
trippy...you spend a lot more time in REM state and your dreams dance the line
between dreams and hallucinations as a result.

------
Gibbon1
I like that they were playing Patsy Cline on the tape deck.

~~~
Jgrubb
I just realized that I had Patsy Cline playing in my head since I read that
line.

------
yellowapple
I'd always wondered what it would be like to sleep in a gravity a fraction of
that of Earth's - whether or not it would be more or less comfortable. Sounds
like it actually would be more comfortable, had the astronauts had
accomodations more equivalent to those on Earth.

~~~
ars
You can try it. Put on a wetsuit and a mask and sleep underwater.

Or use a Sensory deprivation tank, you can get access to them commercially.
You can even use a heater and a bathtub to makeshift one.

~~~
colanderman
Not quite; while the net downward force on your body is indeed less
underwater, the pressure on all sides is greater. In particular, if you are at
rest, the force pressing on your underside is equal to your weight _plus_ the
weight of the column of water pressing down upon you. (This force is indeed
what keeps you afloat!)

The experience reported by these astronauts is that of the pressure underneath
them being less. I can think of no way to simulate this on earth, save napping
in near-freefall (e.g. while parachuting, or while on the Vomit Comet). This
does not strike me as a sound idea.

